# Disassembly and repair LGB Sumpter Mallet



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

I have a LGB Sumpter Mallet (DCC) which has broken locating pin and sideways restrictor pin on the front power bogie/block.
I have been able to get correct spare motor block top with intact pins.
...... But, unlike the Uintah mallet, there does not seem to be a straight forward method of being able to separate the top section of the boiler from the bottom to access the screws which screw into the locating pins on the top part of the block and hold the power block/bogie to the loco.

I have the pdf file of the Sumpter mallet spares and exploded diagrams but this is not that helpful as to finding the boiler disassembly screws and where they might be hidden.
I already have taken off the smoke box (it has a pulsed smoke unit installed)


Doers anyone have experience of taking apart the Sumpter version of the mallet?

I would be grateful of some pointers .


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You have to remove the cab, then the firebox, and there is one screw on the front top of the boiler screw #188 on the 20892 pdf print. Also there are screws under part 38 air tanks, so remove all 3 tanks. Plus a screw in the middle front of the front truck which is hard to get to.
Have fun remembering where all the pipes go when reassembling!!


----------



## beavercreek (Dec 12, 2008)

Many thanks Dan...... unfortunately I got it with the pipes already taken off!
The previous owner gave up on the job and tried to glue the pins back on...obviously not successful!

I purchased her as a project as she has DCC and pulsed smoke (using a MTH unit apparently) and I got her for a very, very good price. 
Apart form the locating pin problem she is practically in 'as new' condition.

I have my old other Sumpter Mallet which will assist in the reassembly placings along with the exploded diagrams PDF.


----------

